# Borden Family Plot



## widowsbluff (May 24, 2006)

The new stones I made this year are for the Borden Family, added a cheapo plastic fence, flowers and wreath stand (liberated from the trash at the cemetery), instant family plot.


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

Ooooo---I love it!


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

That center stone is very nice. Good coloring on the stones, too!


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Nice job. Love the one in the center.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Great effect.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

nice stone marble look
looks good with the fence


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

That is fantastic! Love the one in the center!


----------



## Hellvin (Jul 6, 2008)

Very nice.


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Nice job on the family plot!


----------



## widowsbluff (May 24, 2006)

Thanks for the feedback here are the pictures of the Obelisk and plain tombstones I made with the leftovers from the Borden family. The Obelisk has a flowerpot holder attached to it; I plan to burn incense in the flower pots.


----------



## Spid3r3lla (Jul 3, 2008)

Nice work, and great imagination  Love the center one also, its gorgeous.


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

ooooo...I'm diggin those taller ones (grave diggin, that is...*sigh* couldn't help it).


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Love them!!! Good work!!!


----------



## ubzest (Jul 1, 2008)

Nice idea.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Very nice. I always liked the family plots in cemeteries.
The stones look authentic.


----------



## AzKittie74 (Aug 10, 2007)

looks good, you did a great job.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

EXCELLENT work!! They all look very authentic and remind me of one of the older cemeteries around here.


----------



## ScareRookie (Aug 1, 2008)

Great tombstones. I am especially interested in making these as well. These are great examples and look real..Great job


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

An old thread, but I'm reviving it because this cemetery incorporates something I've thought about doing with our yard haunt, which is grouping some tombstones inside low fencing to make a family plot. Also the stones are beautiful, particularly the obelisk that's posted further down on the first page.


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly (May 7, 2009)

I was going to say... Talk about raising the dead...


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

....you made them out of the remains of the borden family.....

really?

good job though!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

MacabreRob said:


> I was going to say... Talk about raising the dead...


and most folks won't notice it's a 2008 thread


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

Roxy, I am glad you did bump this up current, what fabulous tombstones and paint jobs!


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 2, 2009)




----------



## Plastic Ninja (Sep 30, 2010)

Those look great. Getting one of those old flower stands that flys away at the cemetery give's me ideas. Very inventive. I like the Obelisk a lot. How will you work it into the rest of the stones?


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Wow! those are great! The whitish paint job will really stand out in the Halloween ligthing!


----------

